# Reg hack for the Recycle Bin



## Wolfeymole (Jun 18, 2005)

This has probably been seen before but I will post it again anyway.
It's a simple Registry hack to change the name of the Recycle Bin.
Take a look at the screenshot and open the path to that key, left click on the key that's shown then right click on the (Default)
The Edit String box will come up with nothing in the Value Data box, just type in what you want to call the Recycle Bin, click ok and exit.
Re-Start and you should now find the Bin has been re-named to what you want.


----------



## aarhus2004 (Jan 10, 2004)

Hello,

*Rename Recycle Bin by adding "Rename" to Context Menu* goto:

http://www.annoyances.org/exec/show/article02-010 from which this:

"_To add the Rename option to the Recycle Bin's context menu (all Windows except XP):

Download the Rename Recycle Bin Registry Patch (1k) 
Double-click on add rename to recycle bin.reg to make the change - it should take effect immediately. 
You'll then be able to rename the Recycle Bin the same way you rename any file (such as right-clicking on it and selecting Rename) 
You can also double-click on add delete to recycle bin.reg to add the delete item as well (see Get Rid of the Recycle Bin for more information).

To manually rename the Recycle Bin (all Windows except XP):

Run the Registry Editor (REGEDIT.EXE). 
Open HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\ CLSID\ {645FF040-5081-101B-9F08-00AA002F954E} (you can also select Find from the Edit menu, and search for "Recycle Bin.") 
Double-click (Default), and type the new name. 
Press OK and then close the Registry Editor. 
Click on the desktop, and press F5 to refresh the desktop so that this change will take effect. (More information.)

and

To manually rename the Recycle Bin (Windows XP only):

Right-click the Recycle Bin icon and select Properties."_

Cheers,

Ben.


----------



## Wolfeymole (Jun 18, 2005)

I find it a bit strange that I am able to alter/re-name the bin using XP after reading what you have located aarhus.
It seems to state that the method mentioned can be used on all windows EXCEPT XP.


----------



## aarhus2004 (Jan 10, 2004)

Wolfeymole said:


> I find it a bit strange that I am able to alter/re-name the bin using XP after reading what you have located aarhus.
> It seems to state that the method mentioned can be used on all windows EXCEPT XP.


Hello Wolfey,

That is a puzzle! I changed mine some days ago in a very laborious regedit search for Recycle Bin and found after about four changes I had it. Perhaps since it is a HKEY\Root\ thingy the first one I came to would have probably changed it in anycase.

Anyway I had no problems but I have just used this patch to revert to Recycle Bin and may go back in and see what has been changed and what hasn't. I love mucking about in the Rergistry.

And what about the XP advisory "Go into Properties" and do what???

Cheers.

Ben.


----------



## Wolfeymole (Jun 18, 2005)

Entirely arrhus, re: taking a look in properties.
Pointless.


----------



## aarhus2004 (Jan 10, 2004)

Hello Wolfey,

In WinME there are 9 responses to a 'Find' for 'Recycle Bin'. And after the hack is applied: i.e.

*[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{645FF040-5081-101B-9F08-00AA002F954E}\ShellFolder]
"Attributes"=hex:50,01,00,20*

and then the name changed - these 2 of the 9 are the only keys reflecting that change:

*HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\CLSID\{645FF040-5081-101B-9F08-00AA002F954E}*

*HKEY_USERS\.DEFAULT\Software\Classes\CLSID\{645FF040-5081-101B-9F08-00AA002F954E}*

Fascinating.

Ben.


----------



## John Burns (Jul 29, 1999)

WHY do you want to rename the recycle bin? If you do rename it, what name do people assign it? Not being critical, just curious.


----------



## aarhus2004 (Jan 10, 2004)

Hello John,

I don't know why others wish to rename it. I chose to do so (as i did with 'My Computer' and 'My Documents' because I do not want over-lapping of names and icons on the desktop. And a two-line name presents that likelihood when a certain layout is used. In my case eyesight is a factor - bold fonts needed etc. So I have Docu, Compu and Recycle and every other shortcut is shortened for the same reason.

I do also dislike the 'My'.

Cheers.

Ben.


----------



## Space Cowboy (Apr 19, 2005)

I removed the name on mine with a reg. hack

Windows XP Pro


----------



## aarhus2004 (Jan 10, 2004)

SC,

Is that a picture of your administrator?


----------



## Wolfeymole (Jun 18, 2005)

Yeah, never mind the Bin who's the tasty bird?


----------



## Space Cowboy (Apr 19, 2005)

aarhus2004 said:


> SC,
> 
> Is that a picture of your administrator?


I wish 

Rachel Weisz


----------



## Wolfeymole (Jun 18, 2005)

Our lass would go mental if I had that as wallpaper. I once had Buffy and that was bad enough. I told her to get a grip.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Cool, I'll name mine "The Place Where MS Should Go"


----------

